# Ball Engineer II Marvelight Review



## BBBButter

The BALL ENGINEER II MARVELIGHT in Blue










Introduction:

This will be my first review of a timepiece to coincide with the purchase of my first "serious" wristwatch, the Ball Engineer II Marvelight. With a week of wrist time, I feel I have developed a sufficient perspective to lay down some thoughts on this truly exceptional watch.

As a relative newcomer to the passions and obsessions of horology, having developed an interest under 3 years ago, I've gone through the usual phases of interest. From the entry-level to haute horology, from the japanese to the germans to the swiss, from brands big, small, and micro, from reflexively hating Rolex as stodgy to respecting their workmanship to genuinely appreciating and desiring their products, I have expanded my knowledge and my ever-evolving interest in timepieces. So, the usual, you could say.

My interest in Ball timepieces began with an interest in night time visibility and lume options. I had been strongly considering a career in law enforcement at the time and a timepiece that could be read without pushing a button or charging with a flashlight was the goal. While my pursuit of a law enforcement career was short lived, my interest in illumination and legibility in all lighting conditions has persisted and become something of an obsession, at least for this first "serious" watch.

In considering the Marvelight, I saw many of the things I desired most. Legibility, baton style hour markers (as opposed to arabic), a brand with heritage (and some prestige), but limited recognizability to those outside the WIS community, moderate case size, an attractive and robust bracelet, all combined into a package that was capable of being dressed up or down as the situation demanded of an everyday watch. The more specific observations follow below.










Case:

The case of the Marvelight is 40 mm, with all surfaces polished including a fairly large polished bezel, a perfect compromise between 38-42mm for my wrist size. I desired a watch that could be worn with a suit, jeans, or a polo shirt and shorts. When I first set out to find this everyday watch, I leaned strongly towards the larger 42 mm size and a brushed under the radar finish. As it happens, my taste gradually shifted to prefer something with a bit more flash and wrist presence. Understatement is all well and good, and I would argue that the Marvelight fits the term well, but a little bit more polish, elements to catch the light and enchant the eye, these things have come to matter to me in that first "serious" watch.

While the case width and lug-to-lug distances are balanced perfectly, I must admit to being disappointed by the thickness of the Marvelight. At 13 mm, this is a lot more watch than one might expect from something so otherwise classic and semi-formal in appearance. The thickness is a necessity in watches using tritium illumination and there is no way ball could reasonably reduce the thickness significantly without switching to a completely different movement, an expensive proposition.

I find the exposed, and somewhat large crown pleasant to operate, but it also cheapens the overall appearance of the watch. A smaller and finer crown would have been preferable. The case back is fine, neither interesting enough to be special or so boring as to detract from the whole. While I ostensibly prefer a display case back, the undecorated movement leaves little to show off in any case.



















Bracelet:

The Bracelet of the Marvelight was something I came to appreciate only gradually. At first, I found it too bold, nearly garish. Additionally, I disliked the way the polished center link of the end links protruded so far past the lugs. Needless to say, I came around on these points. While the bracelet is bold with its raised and polished center links, I have come to find the H-style brushed finish contrasted against the faceted and polished center links an absolute visual delight. It is balanced, elegant, and yes, bold. The butterfly clasp, which I am still getting used to, is so visually clean as to be beyond critique. It took three tries to get the bracelet fitted just right and it offers no micro adjustments, so I wear it a bit loose to maintain comfort with day-to-day wrist swelling.









Movement:

The movement of the Ball Marvelight is the ETA 2824, as reliable a movement as one could want, and so utterly ubiquitous that it is both easy and inexpensive to service. The watch has exceeded my every expectation in accuracy and is after a week with daily checks, running 0.75 seconds slow per day. Either I got extremely lucky, or Ball did an excellent job of regulating the movement. As stated before, the movement is undecorated, has a power reserve of 38 hours, and is as generic a swiss movement as they come. While I can see the appeal of an in-house movement with various decorative touches, I fully understand that finding such a thing at even 10 times what I paid for the Marvelight would be a challenge. And, of course, in-house movements serve to dramatically complicate service and repairs.



















Dial:

The dial of the Marvelight is stunning. In Blue, it transforms from a steely sky blue, to a navy blue, to gray, all with a subtle sunburst effect. The Logo and text is legible but does not clutter the dial. The quality of text printing is flawless and the chapter ring surrounding the hour indices is subtle, perfectly proportioned, and precise.

The date magnifier (cyclops), which is so polarizing among watch enthusiasts has its pros and cons. It is certainly highly legible and easy to read, but only from a few angles. Ideally, Ball would switch to a movement featuring a big date eliminating the need for a date magnifier. In the meantime, I like it just fine.










The Dauphine hands on the Marvelight are an absolute joy to behold. The way they always manage catch the light, the polish, the precision, the perfect sizing to reach the indices and the minute ring as well, all points to the quality and execution of Ball. The second hand carries the same precision, finishing, and quality, though its counterweight has its detractors. In good lighting, I love the decorative element that the RR logo counterweight brings to the watch. In dark settings, it serves only to obscure the tritium vials in the hour and minute hands. As compromises go, it is well worth it. Certainly, I love having tritium featured on the second hand and that additional weight necessitates some kind of counterweight. If Ball chooses to stick by its existing formula, I cannot particularly fault it.










The tritium elements found in the Ball Marvelight are some of the most compelling found anywhere on any watch by any manufacturer. The large blue and green rectangular indices paired with the fine green hour, minute, and second hands are damn bright and ensure the watch is legible under any lighting or lack thereof. Honestly, when I finally brought it home and saw it in my home and my ambient daily lighting, I was utterly and completely blown away by the brightness of the tritium. The in-store demo with a UV light surrounded by extremely bright fluorescent lighting frankly didn't do it the least bit of justice. I know people talk about how Seiko, LUM-Tec or Omega have amazingly bright and long-lasting lume, but wow. Just wow. I have never felt more validated in a purchase in my life than when I saw how perfectly, flawlessly bright and LEGIBLE the Marvelight is in dim and dark spaces. I prefer to sleep with a watch for late night time checks and good lord this thing is light years ahead of slowly fading superluminova. It makes me so damn happy seeing the way the second hand sweeps so precisely over each of the large rectangular hour indices, to see the sharp fine point of the dauphine minute hand overlap. It's mesmerizing, hypnotic, compelling.



















Final impressions:

The Ball Engineer II Marvelight was bought to be my every day watch. I bought it for its versatility, quality, legibility in all lighting, and the aesthetic blend of the bold and the understated. I smile every time I see it in the dark. Though I smile a lot at it during the day too. I bought the Ball Marvelight to commemorate my 30th birthday and plan to keep it every day of my life until I pass it down to a son or grandson wise enough to appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

Hi Great review. This is my favorite EII watch in the current line. I always found it interesting that this and the Date Adjust II Rolex were both announced the same day at Basel.


----------



## timefleas

Very nice review--looks like a great watch--interesting to see the broad block tritium lumes--thanks!!


----------



## gtuck

Excellent review....Thank you!


----------



## Alysandir

Very good review. I also briefly considered the Marvelight (albeit with the grey dial), but the bracelet was simply too blingy for my tastes and I really did not care for the cyclops bubble. But the tritium "bar" indices I liked very much, which in part led me to the SDII.

Regards,
Alysandir

P.S. I completely understand where you're coming from on the lume, as I wear my Ball in bed as well. It's an awesome feeling to be able to read your watch at 4am.


----------



## Betterthere

Well written review. You have a way with your sentences.

The EIIGB is 43mm with same mvmt yet only 12.35 mm high I believe.


----------



## christam

A detailed review which must have taken some time to write.

I've got the same watch and love it. It was the first Ball I purchased and I've just bought my third. The Marvelight is the only one I keep permanently on a bracelet. I also wear my watches to bed and love the fact that it's so easy to read the time on any of the Ball watches at any time of the day or night.


----------



## Nokie

Very good review. If it did not have the cyclops on it, I would have one in a second. Really nice looking watch.


----------



## Triggers Broom

I feel the same way about the bracelet, it could have been very good, but the raised polished centre links and non tapered bracelet have let down an otherwise good watch.


----------



## timefleas

Nokie said:


> Very good review. If it did not have the cyclops on it, I would have one in a second. Really nice looking watch.


I agree, nix the Cyclops, place the date window less intrusively elsewhere and have an hour marker bar at the site of the missing 3, and this one would be hard to pass up.


----------



## BBBButter

timefleas said:


> I agree, nix the Cyclops, place the date window less intrusively elsewhere and have an hour marker bar at the site of the missing 3, and this one would be hard to pass up.


Interesting, while the elimination of the magnifier and the introduction of an hour marker at the 3 o'clock location would benefit the symmetry overall appearance of the watch, I'm just not sure where they could put the date.

In other models they move it to a 4:30 orientation, but I feel that is a somewhat sloppy design compromise that sacrifices any symmetry gained.

Perhaps moving to a 6 o'clock orientation with a smaller tritium hour maker beneath to maintain symmetry. It would work even better if they could color match the date wheel, though they have yet to do that on any models.

So, I guess the idea would be a move of the date to 6 o'clock, color matched, with a smaller tritium marker beneath, and a full size hour marker at the 3 o'clock for maximum dial symmetry.

Just throwing this out there, but any Ball employees reading this....Marvelight II?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBBButter

samanator said:


> Hi Great review. This is my favorite EII watch in the current line. I always found it interesting that this and the Date Adjust II Rolex were both announced the same day at Basel.


I've heard that mentioned a few times. Never could get the details. They were both announced the same day at Baselworld 2014? I guess great minds do think alike.

I know the Marvelight has been compared to the Datejust II on many occasions. I hope I get the chance to woo some Rolex fanboys with the tritium and quality of Ball.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melliott

Great review. I am hoping to pick up a Gray dial in the near future.


----------



## d-bass11

Very good review. I nearly bought the gray dial about a year ago and went in a different direction and I think the prominent center links is the main reason why I did not end up getting the marvelight. I hope they continue to produce the marvelight or something like it and if the bracelet style changes, I will probably be a customer.


----------



## airrun

Thanks for this review. I think the dial is very nice and that lume is awesome.


----------



## Kivis

Nice honest review. Looking at the Engineer M
Marvelight (43mm) currently.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Wow, it's terrific looking!!!! I'm sold!!!


----------



## Bruce R

I have a Fireman Racer that has similar features. I prefer the large crown. I like to be able to use my fingers to make adjustments. I had a SARB065 (Cocktail Time) that I dumped because I couldn't work the teeny tiny crown without pulling it out with my teeth. Also, I wouldn't want a cyclops on all my watches but it works on my Racer. Easy to read. As for putting big dates on a watch, that is actually hard to do on an automatic and involves using two date wheels. Speaking of which, I recently picked up an Eterna Granges, silver dial, that has a big date. Very cool watch.


----------



## morrison2951

Love Ball's cool blue tubes and these are huge. I've got 59 blue tubes on my Stormchaser Glow LE but not this size. 

I've seen other Marvelights with green tubes. Guess the change was to make the lume even brighter. But blue is so cool.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

Great review !!! This is an Amazing looking watch!


----------



## hogwldfltr

hogwldfltr said:


> Wow, it's terrific looking!!!! I'm sold!!!


I received mine yesterday (my prior comment wasn't strictly metaphorical). In comparison to the M version I miss the inhouse movement on this version but ETA makes a great product and without the cyclops the watch is much less interesting to me. I'm really impressed by the watches substance (something I didn't expect). It easily compares to my now gone Date Just II and will easily feel it role. It does go against my general attempts to minimize my collection and now brings the Swiss count back up to five.


----------



## Conrady

Every time when looking at buying a watch I somehow end up reading threads like this and then... I want to buy another Ball.

Awesome watch... enjoy!


----------



## Jim Smyth

Mine arrives today. Been eyeing this watch for a few years and am intrigued with the Lume and darkness. Tonite should be fun!


----------



## MegaloMajik

Ball is a good solid company somewhere between tool design and luxury finishing, a good pickup... not a heavy hitter in the resale department though...
I did sell my Eternity to a friend but I was impressed with it while I had it.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Jim Smyth said:


> Mine arrives today. Been eyeing this watch for a few years and am intrigued with the Lume and darkness. Tonite should be fun!


So where are the photos? Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jim Smyth

hogwldfltr said:


> So where are the photos? Congratulations!!!


HAhahahhaa sorry. b-)


----------



## BigEmpty

why buy rolex explorer when we have marvelight and sarb


----------



## hogwldfltr

BigEmpty said:


> why buy rolex explorer when we have marvelight and sarb


For that matter why buy a Date Just 41.


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

Great review! I have the gray sunburst dial, and I'll have to admit that it dodges so many considerations of selling it. Flipping is a big part of the hobby for me, but the Ball is a survivor because it has so many unique traits. The lume is my favorite, of course, and the bracelet has also grown on me over time. It's got this perfect sort of dressy-tool role that nothing else really seems to match. When I want to tone it down from the bracelet, I've got a thick but glossy leather strap from RIOS1931 that complements it perfectly.


----------



## dlack

Well-written review, however countries are always capitalized! ("...from the japanese to the germans to the swiss...")


----------



## jenyang

Very nice, unbiased review. I was close to getting one but was put off by the height, which I consider excessive for a 40mm watch. There are plenty of other watches with a 2824 that come in at 12mm or so, so it's doable. I had a Fireman Two-tone that didn't have the polished center links, and I thought it was great - solid as could be, and the one on the Marvelight looks to be every bit as solid. I would be concerned with getting that one scratched up, however. I sold the Fireman, but am looking at a couple of other ones. Ball is one of the best watches for the money out there IMO.


----------



## hogwldfltr

jenyang said:


> Very nice, unbiased review. I was close to getting one but was put off by the height, which I consider excessive for a 40mm watch. There are plenty of other watches with a 2824 that come in at 12mm or so, so it's doable. I had a Fireman Two-tone that didn't have the polished center links, and I thought it was great - solid as could be, and the one on the Marvelight looks to be every bit as solid. I would be concerned with getting that one scratched up, however. I sold the Fireman, but am looking at a couple of other ones. Ball is one of the best watches for the money out there IMO.


Funny, the heft and height of the watch are some of the things that really make me like the watch. It wears great on the wrist!!!


----------



## Kvam

Thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## Coloneltom

Excellent review and lovely watch. I love the historical significance of the brand and specifically its connection to American railroads.


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Feel more balance without date complication. Very Nice watch!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

jenyang said:


> Very nice, unbiased review. I was close to getting one but was put off by the height, which I consider excessive for a 40mm watch. There are plenty of other watches with a 2824 that come in at 12mm or so, so it's doable. I had a Fireman Two-tone that didn't have the polished center links, and I thought it was great - solid as could be, and the one on the Marvelight looks to be every bit as solid. I would be concerned with getting that one scratched up, however. I sold the Fireman, but am looking at a couple of other ones. Ball is one of the best watches for the money out there IMO.


I think thickness comes also due to tritium tubes. Hands must be more spaced in order not to get stuck.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Very nice review! I'm planning to buy either 40mm Marvelight II or III, or Marvelight M. Gray dial. Teddy Baldassarre's YT video drown me to Marvelight M and gray dial, but because of in-house movement it's more expensive than Marvelight II. Anyone handled both? What's your opinion guys?

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chadg

Great review. This watch is gorgeous.

After you've had it for a while, does it seem like the minute and hour hands are too narrow compared to the thickness of the hour markers? The Ball Fireman Enterprise seems like it has a better balance between the hands and the markers, but the Engineer II Marvelight is just so beautiful.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

chadg said:


> ...does it seem like the minute and hour hands are too narrow compared to the thickness of the hour markers?


I've noticed that too. Marvelight M looks more balanced. Narrower hour markers and slightly thicker hands (not pointed). But, due to in-house movement, quite more expensive. Marvelight III in blue (changed my mind) would be my pick.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

A great review, with particular interest on the lume. Thanks!


----------



## Lucifer656

Great review! I have the gray sunburst dial, and I'll have to admit that it dodges so many considerations of selling it. Flipping is a big part of the hobby for me, but the Ball is a survivor because it has so many unique traits. The lume is my favorite, of course, and the bracelet has also grown on me over time. It's got this perfect sort of dressy-tool role that nothing else really seems to match. When I want to tone it down from the bracelet, I've got a thick but glossy leather strap from RIOS1931 that complements it perfectly.


----------



## achilles

I have been reading some of the reviews on the Marvelight II and III, and this is a good one. I have just ordered mine which is a white dial.


----------

